# Cheat Day



## 280tommorow (Aug 20, 2011)

Today is cheat day for me....I love cheat days when your trying to stick to a strict diet because it allows you to break the monotony of it all and just eat without worrying about how fat your going to get. I think unless your competeing everyone needs a cheat day to keep your sanity......What's your favorite food on your cheat day??

I gotta say mine is Pizza......love me some Cheese Pizza


----------



## fisher4550 (Aug 20, 2011)

I been doing like one cheat snack or meal a day. Im doing pretty well, I have went from 200lbs down to 186 this morning. Someday I do well and dont eat either one, but other days I can't help it. I usually break down and eat a cheese steak on my cheat snack or meal.


----------



## alan84 (Aug 20, 2011)

280tommorow said:


> Today is cheat day for me....I love cheat days when your trying to stick to a strict diet because it allows you to break the monotony of it all and just eat without worrying about how fat your going to get. I think unless your competeing everyone needs a cheat day to keep your sanity......What's your favorite food on your cheat day??
> 
> I gotta say mine is Pizza......love me some Cheese Pizza



My cheat day is Sunday, can't wait till tomorrow man. I agree 100% with you that if one is not competing, should enjoy a cheat day. Mine is gonna be Greek food followed by some ice cream


----------



## 280tommorow (Aug 20, 2011)

alan84 said:


> My cheat day is Sunday, can't wait till tomorrow man. I agree 100% with you that if one is not competing, should enjoy a cheat day. Mine is gonna be Greek food followed by some ice cream


 
Oh man yeah I forgot to mention the Ice Cream.....gonna have some just because you mentioned it.....going to hate myself later for doing it but oh well


----------



## ExLe (Aug 20, 2011)

My cheat day is Sunday too!!! I go to this breakfast spot that has a huge omlette.It has 3 eggs and 5 meats, 5 veggies, tons of melted cheese, side of hashbrowns and a huge pancake. I have them put it in a tortilla with avocados and sour creme.. Uhhh soo good. This plate was shown on Man vs. Food. Great way to start a cheat day!!


----------



## littlekev (Aug 20, 2011)

My cheat meal is one whole wheat pancake once a week with my usual egg whites, it sucks, but sacrifice is paying off!


----------



## ExLe (Aug 20, 2011)

Low carbing are we.

Stick with it, then when you hit your body fat % goal bulk like hell!!!


----------



## To_The_Top (Aug 22, 2011)

Whataburger. Hands down.


----------



## GMO (Aug 23, 2011)

280tommorow said:


> Today is cheat day for me....I love cheat days when your trying to stick to a strict diet because it allows you to break the monotony of it all and just eat without worrying about how fat your going to get. I think unless your competeing everyone needs a cheat day to keep your sanity......What's your favorite food on your cheat day??
> 
> I gotta say mine is Pizza......love me some Cheese Pizza


 

I'm with ya on the Pizza, although I like to load mine up with meat toppings.


----------



## acewragge (Aug 23, 2011)

I love cheat days.


----------



## katielead130 (Aug 24, 2011)

ice cream, whipped cream, cake, chocolate sugar sugar sugar.....funny i was more savoury kinda girl untill i got under 137lb......


----------



## JeepKuntry (Aug 24, 2011)

Friday night is my cheat meal night.  But here lately I've even started ordering chicken instead of beefs.  Maybe once a month I'll split and ice cream with my wife.  When it comes to dieting, I'm strict until I reach my goal.


----------



## N21 (Aug 26, 2011)

KFC no doubt


----------



## dogsoldier (Aug 26, 2011)

I am very low carbs, so my cheat (carb out) is definitely PASTA!  Yes, I am a dago.


----------



## littlekev (Aug 26, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Low carbing are we.
> 
> Stick with it, then when you hit your body fat % goal bulk like hell!!!



for sure, i hav a comp in oct, then its bulk man already got a-drol chillin, everytime i go into my stash that pack looks at me, its tough


----------



## Tomn (Sep 3, 2011)

sunday is cheat day for me, just a big juicy burger and yeah.. an ice cream


----------



## Dyers Eve (Sep 3, 2011)

I rarely cheat anymore only because I can seriously pack away some calories in just one sitting, but my favorite cheats are all you can eat pizza buffets. Sushi buffets come in a close second.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Sep 3, 2011)

Pizza, pancakes, and pasteries.


----------



## premo (Sep 5, 2011)

how many calories do you need to consume to undo your good work?


----------



## jimm (Sep 5, 2011)

burger king double or triple whopper plain with cheese and then u put the chips in the burger and pour the bbq sause on it HEAVEN HAHAHA


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 5, 2011)

premo said:


> how many calories do you need to consume to undo your good work?



One meal or day for that matter won't undo good work.

My favorite cheats are pizza,hotdogs, and any typical southern meal full of fat and lard and all that.  .... and anything starchy. And I love pasta.


----------

